# Two babies inside one egg



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Who would have thought that two babies could hatch out of the same egg. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LittleJohn said:


> Who would have thought that two babies could hatch out of the same egg. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


Did you see this with your own eyes, how do you know for sure.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

where else could it have come from?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

UMMM.....I don't think so..........pictures?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I am at work, I cant take any pictures right now. What kind of pictures do you want? You dont believe that two babies hatched out of the same one egg? Preposterous....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LittleJohn said:


> I am at work, I cant take any pictures right now. What kind of pictures do you want? You dont believe that two babies hatched out of the same one egg? Preposterous....


I don't know, some eggs do have a double yolk, but most don't hatch, I read online a guy had a budgie egg(one) and have had two that did hatch out and they were just alike, like twins....so it would be a first here I think and very very rare.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Look at your calendar.................have a great day!

LittleJohn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LittleJohn said:


> Look at your calendar.................have a great day!
> 
> LittleJohn


LOL!!!!!!!!!!.......YOU GOT ME!!!!!!! HAAAAAAAAH....HEEEEEEE...SO FUNNY!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That was totally AWESOME!!! LOL! You are the MAN! Hahahahaha.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...................


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

BWahahahahahahahahahahahaha
now thats a GOOOD one!!!


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

hahahahahhahhahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaahhahahhahahahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahha!!!!!!!!

~F.f~


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Ya got me too!!.............LOL 
When I had the time, I intended to try to explain that it's virtually impossible that two babies could grow full size and survive in one egg and how the parents probably dropped the other egg shell somewhere and you didn't see it.....blah, blah, blah............LOL
Lord, I've been had..............


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I was gonna keep it on a roll, but I just couldn't do it....didn't wan't anger involved....but it woulda been pretty fun to see where it went. Hope you had a good laugh anyhow. That's the only one I pulled all day....I am losing my touch...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL Got me too!

Linda


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol! I should have known....


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah, I got sucked in too - but then, in my defence, the date here in Oz is April 2nd, so my radar has gone down; truth be told, I'm gullible enough to believe most things though. Good gag!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Crap!  I thought  its real...Ha ha ha...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Got me also! Dang it, and I thought I would get through the day with-out being had! It was a good one.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Had me too!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Most eggcelent prank, Littlejohn! Ya got us all! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

LittleJohn said:


> ...That's the only one I pulled all day...


And it was excellent!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Too much! You had me going! LOL.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*to funny*

yours was too funny I can't stop laughing. My daughter got me today to, she came running in the house dad dad there is an eagle in the pine trees, I said no it's a buzard and she said with a white head, I grabed my camera and ran outside
HA april fool but yours topped that lmao


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL you got me too.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well crap! A day later and ya still got me!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Me too Debbie!!! LMAO  I didn't get any yesterday but I think this one makes up for that.... Great job!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dammit! I've been had by a guy whose name is little, but ain't little in person. I should have known just by the name. LOL! I am just kidding. For the moment there I thought it can be possible and was looking for a scientific explanation like say in human where you can have multiple babies from one egg, etc.

I still remember my very first April Fool's Day prank. It occurred back in high school when suddenly my whole locker disappeared. So I thought I was in the wrong floor and I ended up searching for it. I was asking students if they have seen a big locker and they started laughing. Sooner or later someone told me about this prank thing that occurs in April. Yet, with all these years, I still get fooled....


----------

